# jobs



## yaghtboy (Feb 1, 2011)

With regard to the last request regarding Asbestos Technician should have been Asbesto Removal Technician


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I imagine there is some demand for asbestos removal technicians. 

Junior School allays asbestos fears - Cyprus Mail


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dunno.. i can imagine they would bung some vietnameese dude in flip-flops a 10 euro note and a hankerchier and tell him to rip it out. Sadly


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There was a big thing in Limassol about asbestos a couple of years back, something around this: 

Three hurt in work accident

Basically cheap (illegal) labour was being hired to clear it out with no regard to safety regulations etc... 

One would like to think lessons were learnt and proper asbestos removal is now done but would not be surprised if not. My point being is there would likely be jobs out in Cyprus for this line of work.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Seems like a good starting point to start up your own business in this field.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would have thought that with Cyprus now being in the EU they must pay more attention to health and safety aspects or they will get keep getting fined.
Change is very slow here but they will have to come into line sooner or later.
When that happens I am sure there will be a need for experts in removal of abestos as al ot of old buildings have asbestos roofs.
I'm just not sure whether we are at that point yet but it is worth making some enquiries.


----------



## yaghtboy (Feb 1, 2011)

thank you for the information and can you tell me how to get the cost of living in cyprus link


----------



## yaghtboy (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi I have a pension with my wife of 1,709 Euros and hope to rent a house for around 750 euros a month our son is moving with us but will be hopefully working there we will have capital but want to know if we can live on the rest of our pensions of 959 euros


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

yaghtboy said:


> Hi I have a pension with my wife of 1,709 Euros and hope to rent a house for around 750 euros a month our son is moving with us but will be hopefully working there we will have capital but want to know if we can live on the rest of our pensions of 959 euros


That is enough to live on reasonably comfortably.


----------

